# How old is too old for your favourite ram?



## Hawkfamily (Jul 13, 2004)

How long do you use your rams? What do you do with them when their time is up?
I really love our ram, Sidney. He's been a good guy for us; only scaring me a few times. So long as his belly is full, he's a happy camper. He's 7 now.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

As long as they're doing the job. I have a yearling, a 3 year old, and a 6 year old all out with the flock.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

My friends ram just died at 12 years and was breeding up till the last 6 months. G&S


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

My Ram, Sam, is only 5. I figure Ive still got 5-7 more years to go with him.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

We butchered ours at 7 years old -most of our young ewes were his daughters and time for new blood. Was hard because he was such a nice tempered ram. Made burger out of him with gratitude for his years with us


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

I just replaced our ram last season. Our herd ram was 13 when we decided to send him to the sale barn.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

this is so nice to read! we really, really like our ram, Lester, who is 8. Such a gentle boy, such an easy keeper, such nice lambs. Was starting to get nervous about how much longer he had left. Guess he can stick around alot longer than we thought!


----------

